# Rest Easy Old Girl, Willow



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Never have I met somedog quite like you, and I had the privilege of knowing you for nearly 7 good years.

When we were sad, you comforted. When we were happy, you were even happier. When we felt unloved, you snuggled. When we had a sandwich, you always helped with the last bit (sometimes before us, ninja!). You were the best friend I never had.

Yes, you chewed the doors up- but they needed fixing anyway. Yes, you ate clothes- but they should have been thrown years ago. Yes, you spread your meals all around the kitchen- but only as it need mopping anyway. Who's going to keep us right now?

The fight wasn't long, but you gave it your all girl. Headstrong and cheeky to the last. 

Rest easy little lass, you've earned it.

*One butt-scratch for the road*


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Your description of her is beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you. 

She was such a character, full of little quirks and kinks.

Irreplaceable.


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your woofer. Beautiful words


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry x

Sleep tight Willow


----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you very much. 

She is sadly missed, but it wouldn't have been fair to her to have a load of invasive treatments- especially at her age (13). She had a good innings, and is no doubt now rolling in horse droppings in the sky... yeah, she was a mucky mare.


----------

